# Berechnung der Neigung



## janomerico (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo, weiss jemand wie Photoshop die Neigung berechnet wenn man z.B. um 15° ein Rechteck neigt?


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Juli 2003)

Wenn du die Neigung bei einem geneigten Objekt wissen willst, nimmst du einfach das Messwerkzeug (I) und ziehst eine Linie am Horizont deines Objektes entlang und guckst in diesen geilen Parameterbalken 

/edit:
Hm, ja da kann ich dir nicht helfen


----------



## janomerico (31. Juli 2003)

Hmm..das hast du wohl falsch verstanden. Ich muss wissen wie PS die Neigung eines Objekts berechnet, weil ich wissen muss, wieviel breiter es wird und noch ein paar andere Dinge.


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Juli 2003)

Bei solch spezifischen Fragen wende Dich am besten
direkt an den Support in Deutschland ...
Adobe Technical Support Centre
Tel: (+44) 131-451-6884
Fax: (+44) 131-458-6972 
einfach nach Herrn Ackermann fragen ... 

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer M.


----------



## janomerico (2. August 2003)

hmm..danke aber es gibt bestimmt auch andere Möglichkeiten womit ich dann auch ein Auslandsgespräch meiden kann. Wisst ihr wie ich bei einem geneigten Rechteck die Ecken genau markieren kann und somit die Massen exakt ausrechnen kann?


----------



## nanda (2. August 2003)

Vielleicht doch mit dem Messwerkzeug, wie radde es beschrieben hat?


----------



## janomerico (3. August 2003)

na ja, das ist mir schon ein bisschen zu genau  also 1/100 pixel genau. kann man es irgendwie einstellen, dass es nur 1 Pixel genau ist?

und noch eine Frage, wenn ich eine auswahl ziehe, diese dann durch "auswahl transformieren" neige, dann sind diese 6 viereckige Anfasser genau an den Ecken der geneigten Auswahl. Wenn ich die transformation bestätige, und danch die auswahl wieder transformieren möchte, wird die geneigte auswahl einfach umrandet und die anfasser sind alle in einem rechteck. (sorry wenn das jetzt ein bisschen schlecht beschrieben worden ist, aber hoffentlich wisst ihr trotzdem was ich meine)


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. August 2003)

Und das willst du nicht, oder wie lautet die Frage ? 
Ich wage mal zu behaupten das dies nicht zu ändern ist.


----------



## Hankman (3. August 2003)

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie du das ändern könntest.. Da müsste PS ja erkennen, dass es ein Viereck ist und wieweit es geneigt ist und das dann daran anpassen.. Aber wofür brauchst du dass ? ;-) 

Hank


----------



## janomerico (3. August 2003)

na ja, wäre beim ausmessen ziemlich nützlich, aber wenns  nicht geht, auch egal.


----------

